# Anyone heard Of Dailypay?? feed back please



## Davis01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Has anyone heard of daily pay? Looking for feed back.
Thanks

-----

Thread locked, official DailyPay thread here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hi-ub...product-and-let-us-know-what-you-think.49821/


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

I work at DailyPay and so my feedback is biased, but I just wanted to reach out. We are a new startup that launched last month based in New York and we are well funded. We have very little social backing right now, but we are growing fast!

We are located at 48 Wall St. 5th Floor for anyone that wants to visit us! Let me know if you have any questions. Hopefully one of our customers will come by and give you some real feedback


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

2 posts in, one by a guy who works for the company and I still have no clue what dailypay is.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I just googled it, mistyped it though as daily lay with some interesting results. Googled correctly, I did not get any relevant results either.


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> 2 posts in, one by a guy who works for the company and I still have no clue what dailypay is.


I didn't want too be to salesy but for people interested here is a quick summary of what DailyPay is for uber drivers. Here's another thread where I answer some questions. https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-this-daily-pay-thing.47106

So here's how it works:

DailyPay sends you cash every day equal to your fares earned over a 24 hour period.
You receive 90% upfront. You receive the remaining 10% the following Thursday when Uber pays us. (We retain 10% to avoid having to contact you for any minor Uber fare adjustments, fuel car usage, passenger complaints, etc)
The 24 hour period is measured from 5:30pm EST the previous day to 5:30pm EST the current day. Our system processes all payments at 5:30pm EST in order to send money to your bank before it closes for the day.
DailyPay charges a convenience charge of $0.99 when your fare amounts is less than $150 and $1.49 when it is $150 or more.
There are NO upfront fees, NO cancellation fees, NO termination fees, NO contract fees, NO credit checks. You cancel anytime.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm going to keep posting updates from my end and I'm still sketchy even after I signed up and got my 1st daily 12 or so hours later....so I'm analyzing everything. But so far, so good. I'll have a better idea after tbe first week or so.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I was calling in a car payment earlier....it so happens she is an Uber driver. So I sent her an email referral lol.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> I didn't want too be to salesy but for people interested here is a quick summary of what DailyPay is for uber drivers. Here's another thread where I answer some questions. https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-this-daily-pay-thing.47106
> 
> So here's how it works:
> 
> ...


Just so I'm clear on this....it is either .99 or 1.49 each deposit, correct?


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

*DailyPay Convenience Fee:*
$0.99 when Fare < $150
$1.49 when Fare > $150

I copied/pasted this from my account page.

Still not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> *DailyPay Convenience Fee:*
> $0.99 when Fare < $150
> $1.49 when Fare > $150
> 
> ...


I got that. I just wanted to make sure that this is per deposit. So...if I work all seven days in one week, and my deposits are over $150 each day, my fees will be $10.43....$1.49 per deposit.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, that's the way I read it. It still isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Davis01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Well I signed up a couple of days ago. I really haven't driven much so my earnings are low. I thought I would be a good time to try them. I received funds on Tuesday morning and a recap on Monday showing the recap for money transfered. Well, 6pm cam around and I received no recap last night and no funds into my account. Now, I'm just a little concerned. Because I did email customer service and normally get a response immediately as I did when insigned up on Sunday. I still haven't gotten response Since last night and I resent another request this morning. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Davis01 said:


> Well I signed up a couple of days ago. I really haven't driven much so my earnings are low. I thought I would be a good time to try them. I received funds on Tuesday morning and a recap on Monday showing the recap for money transfered. Well, 6pm cam around and I received no recap last night and no funds into my account. Now, I'm just a little concerned. Because I did email customer service and normally get a response immediately as I did when insigned up on Sunday. I still haven't gotten response Since last night and I resent another request this morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Keep us posted because I was interested in using them.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Got deposit #2 and the summary overnight.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> I work at DailyPay and so my feedback is biased, but I just wanted to reach out. We are a new startup that launched last month based in New York and we are well funded. We have very little social backing right now, but we are growing fast!
> 
> We are located at 48 Wall St. 5th Floor for anyone that wants to visit us! Let me know if you have any questions. Hopefully one of our customers will come by and give you some real feedback


Yeah well i signed up last week gave all my account info and you guys did a credit and withdrawal. But i still do not. see any money Ben tells me there's. a hiccup. This has me worried if uou guys are leggit or not you have all my info


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Working great on mine so far


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

maybe it's just meI don't understand how they can put money in the bank and take it out but they can't deposit my money


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I got that. I just wanted to make sure that this is per deposit. So...if I work all seven days in one week, and my deposits are over $150 each day, my fees will be $10.43....$1.49 per deposit.


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> Yes that is correct.


Thanks.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

So do you go by the name clearbanc


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Davis01 said:


> Well I signed up a couple of days ago. I really haven't driven much so my earnings are low. I thought I would be a good time to try them. I received funds on Tuesday morning and a recap on Monday showing the recap for money transfered. Well, 6pm cam around and I received no recap last night and no funds into my account. Now, I'm just a little concerned. Because I did email customer service and normally get a response immediately as I did when insigned up on Sunday. I still haven't gotten response Since last night and I resent another request this morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Hi Davis, did you get your support request get responded? I can't identify you based on your post here. If you want to PM me, feel free and I can help you out.


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> maybe it's just meI don't understand how they can put money in the bank and take it out but they can't deposit my money


Huh? Can you clarify your question?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> So do you go by the name clearbanc


We are not affiliated with them in any way. To my understanding, they issue you a new bank account/card which charges you extra fees like on withdrawls. We work with your existing bank account to keep things simple and convenient.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Please tell me it is easier to set up then these guys


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Please tell me it is easier to set up then these guys


If you know your uber credentials and your bank account routing and account number, you can finish the signup in like 3 minutes. If you were to signup by 5:30 EST today, you'll receive money tomorrow morning (as long as you have drives to pay out)


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Got it


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Send me a link please thanks


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Just signed up.

https://www.trydailypay.com/


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

$150/$0.99 = 0.66%. This is your "daily fee" expressed as a rate

0.66% * 7 days (the maximum number of days you would otherwise wait for the money) = 4.62%. This is the maximum weekly rate.

Extrapolating this out to a yearly rate (admittedly not perfect because you don't have to wait a year for your money but still useful to determine an APR) and you get 240%. Just food for thought. I don't think these rates are usurious but this is just payday lending with a more palatable and socially responsible fee.

The rates are "higher" if you have small days. If you earn 20 bucks on a Sunday you are giving up 5% of your pay to get it 3 days early. That's a lot.


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

DailyPay charges a flat fee of $0.99 or $1.49. You can extrapolate fees into percentages if you want but it's up to you to decide if it's worth it. Credit card companies charge in the 15-20%. Payday lenders charge in the 400% range. 

To minimize the service charges, we default minimum send amount to $25. If you make less than $25 we hold it till you've accrued over $25. Some customers have asked us to even lower that minimum!


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Signed up see what happens hope it works did it before 5:30 est


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Hope the changes to my uber vault does not delay anything.


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Hope the changes to my uber vault does not delay anything.


We got you in


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Everything's good then?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Everything's good then?


Look for your payment tomorrow. If you don't receive it for any reason, please let me know.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

It works great thank you


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> $150/$0.99 = 0.66%. This is your "daily fee" expressed as a rate
> 
> 0.66% * 7 days (the maximum number of days you would otherwise wait for the money) = 4.62%. This is the maximum weekly rate.
> 
> ...


Except if you get a payment using your math of $150 for .99 each day 365 days for the year

Fee $361.35
Pay $54750

Total % of pay paid in fees = .66% of total fares paid to you. The Apr is actually closer to 1.3% as it is compiled daily.

I think where you messed up was you kept the $150 instead of compiling daily payments of $150 so you used the total amount paid to this company and still the $150 pay out not the compiled payout.

So on day 2 $300 and $2 fee, etc. You used yearly fee of $361 and pay of $150.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

I like the concept. True it is not for everyone, but works for me.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> Look for your payment tomorrow. If you don't receive it for any reason, please let me know.


So how does the weekend or holiday work?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> So how does the weekend or holiday work?


DailyPay pays EVERY day you make the minimum threshold to be paid (default $25). However, a lot of receiving banks DO NOT accept and post your money on weekends and holidays till the following business day. We understand this is a problem and we are working on multiple solutions to be able to transfer money more quickly. Our goal is to provide our customers with money as fast as possible for a reasonable price.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

I have no problem with waiting over the weekend I would rather not do a prepaid card deal


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

limepro said:


> Except if you get a payment using your math of $150 for .99 each day 365 days for the year
> 
> Fee $361.35
> Pay $54750
> ...


good point, but if you are making 150 bucks each day you are killing it and yourself lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> good point, but if you are making 150 bucks each day you are killing it and yourself lol


I agree.


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dailypay? It seems like everybody wants a cut of our uber pay, as if it isn't getting slashed enough already. WOW! in another year we uber drivers will be taking home 1% of earnings. Refer to chart below please if you dont understand.

Uber fees = 30%
DailyPay fees = 1.5%
Future companies that wants a cut/fees = 67.5%
Uber Drivers Cut = 1%

How much more are we gonna tolerate?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

How long does it take for the funds to hit the bank?

I received my statement early this morning but no funds as of yet.

Sent an email to DailyPay Support as well.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

k_instinct28 said:


> Dailypay? It seems like everybody wants a cut of our uber pay, as if it isn't getting slashed enough already. WOW! in another year we uber drivers will be taking home 1% of earnings. Refer to chart below please if you dont understand.
> 
> Uber fees = 30%
> DailyPay fees = 1.5%
> ...


While I don't personally see the need for pay everyday others do and until uber offers it they will pay for it. What is the point to getting paid everyday? I get the same regardless and I make it last, I don't make dumb purchases, I watch my gas usage, etc. If I need to be paid everyday it means I am spending more than I can earn and soon it will catch up because that 1 day that something happens you have no income. What happens when a battery dies like on me today? Only reason I see daily pay useful is if you have a drug habit to feed.

About 8 years ago I was homeless, living in my car, my expenses were about $4 a day which consisted of a $5 little Caesar's pizza that would last me a couple days and money for gas to get me to day jobs, I made about $100 a day doing those day jobs but I saved it all, got off the street, got a better job and a few years later bought my first business. This year I sold my last business and semi retired at 34 so I could take care of my kids and I still work nearly everyday doing things like Uber or Flex but I choose when and how much I work. I will probably go back to a corporate job eventually because I hate sitting idle but being able to wake up with my kids and not have to rush out of the door. Live below your means and one day it will reward you, if you make $1000 a month learn to live on $100 and bank the rest, I know it is difficult but it can be done. No one needs TV or Internet or smart phones, I lived without all 3 for many years simply because I didn't want to spend the money, the only reason I got a phone was because the woman I would go on to marry forced me to so she didn't have to worry about me.


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> How long does it take for the funds to hit the bank?
> 
> I received my statement early this morning but no funds as of yet.
> 
> Sent an email to DailyPay Support as well.


Hey Teksaz, I'm sorry to hear you are having problems. I replied to your email. I will get you your money!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

k_instinct28 said:


> Dailypay? It seems like everybody wants a cut of our uber pay, as if it isn't getting slashed enough already. WOW! in another year we uber drivers will be taking home 1% of earnings. Refer to chart below please if you dont understand.
> 
> Uber fees = 30%
> DailyPay fees = 1.5%
> ...


Then don't sign up


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> Hey Teksaz, I'm sorry to hear you are having problems. I replied to your email. I will get you your money!


Just wanted to say, the problem was on MY end and Andrew did everything he could, to help resolve the issue. We figured it out and I'll get paid tomorrow.

Thanks again Andrew


----------



## Ceelos (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok after reading all the reviews I'm going to give it a try signing up today I know is past 530 but if I sign up today when will I get my Friday funds? Also what about what I did for today? When that gets deposited to daily pay when will I receive it ?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Ceelos said:


> Ok after reading all the reviews I'm going to give it a try signing up today I know is past 530 but if I sign up today when will I get my Friday funds? Also what about what I did for today? When that gets deposited to daily pay when will I receive it ?


We squeezed you in for the day! Look for your payment tomorrow


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

How about HourlyPAY
Can Uber driver just go to 48 Wall St. 5th Floor and pick up the cash?
shhhhhxt


----------



## Ceelos (Dec 3, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> We squeezed you in for the day! Look for you payment tomorrow


Perfect. I will post back tomorrow to confirm. This is awesome


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I think this is a pretty neat concept, not for everyone of course but still cool


----------



## Ceelos (Dec 3, 2015)

Just logged into my bank account and shazaam the money is there. This is awesome i will surely spread the word


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you officially work with Uber?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Do you officially work with Uber?


No, DailyPay have no affiliation with Uber. Our services help Uber drivers and soon other contractor/workers who would rather be paid more quickly.


----------



## VicNic123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Does this work if having Xchange Leasing through uber?


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

VicNic123 said:


> Does this work if having Xchange Leasing through uber?


In general, not yet. We have allowed signups with leasing through uber, but the advance amount which is normally 90% will be significantly lowered and is a case by case basis. We would have to verify earnings and you would have to speak to our customer success rep about this.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't understand. Are Uber driver doing that poorly that they have to pay to get money 3 days earlier? I can see it if its free and Uber is doing it but paying is so wrong. Predatory, imo.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> If you earn 20 bucks on a Sunday you are giving up 5% of your pay to get it 3 days early. That's a lot.


Kind of like using the ATM at 7-11 'cause your bank's ATM isn't close by ... so you take $20 out of the ATM; and then pay $2.50 convenience fee to 7-11, plus your bank hits you up for another $1.50 'cause you didn't use your bank's ATM ... same principle. *But it might be a useful solution for some drivers


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, do you want to pay me $30 to $45 a month so you can receive your paycheck a little quicker? You DO? Really? Ok, great! Sign up for DailyPay, where you pay us to give you your money .


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Hey, do you want to pay me $30 to $45 a month so you can receive your paycheck a little quicker? You DO? Really? Ok, great! Sign up for DailyPay, where you pay us to give you your money .


It's always a hater somewhere.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

It must be working for them. You never can tell what someone's reasons are for needing it. But services like payday loans and title loans, and tax refund loans are big business these days. It just proves to me that if there's money on the line, someone will think of a way to charge you to access it faster.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

But Andrew you didn't take anything out of my account from Monday that is why I'm trying to find out what is going on with you account


----------



## Andrew Yoo (Nov 16, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> But Andrew you didn't take anything out of my account from Monday that is why I'm trying to find out what is going on with you account


I don't understand your question. We don't ever take anything out of anyone's account unless we need to settle the balance if the user is cancelling.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

If someone wants $1.49 per day that I work so I can get my money the next day and pay bills quicker....I'm all for it. Works great. Otherwise its no one else's business. 

If it weren't for this I would have to have not driven 3-4 days to get new struts (failed inspection) and lost money. And now I ordered 4 new snow tires as my all seasons are. I couldn't have done either of those as quick, lost 3-4 days pay and gotten behind on other bills.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I read Lyft has some type of rapid pay but not as good.

A service fee for a donation is just stupid too. They have many chances to do awesome things and don't.


----------



## georgeuberdude (Dec 11, 2015)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> I'm going to keep posting updates from my end and I'm still sketchy even after I signed up and got my 1st daily 12 or so hours later....so I'm analyzing everything. But so far, so good. I'll have a better idea after tbe first week or so.


where do I sign up for daily pay?


----------



## georgeuberdude (Dec 11, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> If you know your uber credentials and your bank account routing and account number, you can finish the signup in like 3 minutes. If you were to signup by 5:30 EST today, you'll receive money tomorrow morning (as long as you have drives to pay out)


can you tell me where to sign up?


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Sent message


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey Andrew Yoo

I'm in a bit of a bind and find myself in need of this service. If I were to sign up within the next 5-10 minutes, when do you estimate I'd see my first deposit (assuming I earn fares today, tomorrow, and Sunday)?


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

They are quick. Had my 1st one the next morning. But my bank doesn't post on Saturdays/Sundays they hold those until Monday. I signed up on a Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> They are quick. Had my 1st one the next morning. But my bank doesn't post on Saturdays/Sundays they hold those until Monday. I signed up on a Tuesday afternoon.


Thanks, Uber Roanoke Robert


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't post referral codes here.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I just told you that you cannot post referral codes here. Read the rules. I know....because I got "reminded" after I did.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I am glad Uber Roanoke Reboert reminds us how great this company is every day . 
I drive for Lyft and pay $0.50 for my money show up in my account within an hour btw.
Lyft got this covered and will overtake uber soon . Still, low-paying job though.... Used to be much better even with uber when rates were good


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Andrew Yoo said:


> We squeezed you in for the day! Look for your payment tomorrow


Hi Andrew is uber ok with this?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Hi Andrew is uber ok with this?


Lol who cares what uber thinks. Are taxi cabs happy with uber?


----------



## sonofacabbie (Mar 15, 2015)

great idea


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Daily pay is pretty legit I signed up and got my money in 1 buisness day. I was a skeptic now I'm a believer. They got the financial backing. If you want more info post here or pm me.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Anybody know if this would screw up my pay from last week comming in tomorrow if I signed up tonight?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> Anybody know if this would screw up my pay from last week comming in tomorrow if I signed up tonight?


Sum Guy I Sent You At PM


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

This is an interesting service!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

glados said:


> This is an interesting service!


It certainly is. And you guys better not try to steal it. Glados....


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It certainly is. And you guys better not try to steal it. Glados....


Glados run and till uber so they can give you a bone that you can bite on !!!


----------



## vbrandon99 (Dec 15, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Yeah well i signed up last week gave all my account info and you guys did a credit and withdrawal. But i still do not. see any money Ben tells me there's. a hiccup. This has me worried if uou guys are leggit or not you have all my info


 they actually work what do u need help with ? i get paid everyday


----------



## Davis01 (Nov 29, 2015)

vbrandon99 said:


> they actually work what do u need help with ? i get paid everyday


I need help with them posting my funds from Sunday. I keep being told when I call it's being processed and I know it's not a hugh amount but it's still my money and I haven't seen and account info in the evenings like I normally have before then my funds post the next morning.


----------



## vbrandon99 (Dec 15, 2015)

Davis01 said:


> I need help with them posting my funds from Sunday. I keep being told when I call it's being processed and I know it's not a hugh amount but it's still my money and I haven't seen and account info in the evenings like I normally have before then my funds post the next morning.


 my bank doesnt take funds over the weekend so you'll get it on monday the same thing happened to me dont worry


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Thread locked, official DailyPay thread here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hi-u...product-and-let-us-know-what-you-think.49821/


----------

